# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  Small rifle primers in pistol loads

## R93

I have read as much guff on the subject as I could.
I am interested in if anyone on here uses Small rifle primers exclusively in their pistol loads and if they have noticed expidited breach face erosion.
Just for the sake of curiosity.😆





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

never used anything else in 9mm, 40SW or 38SC when is still had my B, buy in bulk 20k at a time  :Grin:

----------


## R93

> never used anything else in 9mm, 40SW or 38SC when is still had my B, buy in bulk 20k at a time


What make of primers did you use mikee?


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> What make of primers did you use mikee?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Never looked at breech face much but then all my Pistols were "real steel" STIs or Para's

fiocchi currently, have used Muron, Federal, Winchester and CCI, basically what ever I could get in bulk cheap. 

Best deal was Muron? when they first came out around 2006-2007. Club did a bulk buy of 1 ,000,000 and they worked out at $28 dollars a thousand. Last lot (fiocchi) were I think $50 per thousand. 

I have given up my B so still working my way thru the last lot, have about 10k left. 
using up all my left overs primers, 223 Brass and  Powder)  in my 6.5TCU  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

Just loading up some .40 with cci small rifle now. 
Wish our club got deals on components. Might have to ivestigate sourcing some.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Just loading up some .40 with cci small rifle now. 
> Wish our club got deals on components. Might have to ivestigate sourcing some.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


For us we used to Get the order together, Get the price, collect the cash then Place the order with Payment at time of order. 

Saves a lot of shit, hassle and avoids the people who order but never have the $$ when stuff arrives (seems to be a common complaint now)

----------


## R93

I hear ya. Our club is supposed to be pretty financial at the moment. 
We have a meeting this weekend and I will try and bring up a bulk buy of primers and maybe powder.
Club is mainly CAS so it may be a battle suggesting anything other than those components.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Towely

I used to use sr in my shadow loads. Cci worked fine, got some winchesters and had a whole heap of misfires, like 1 or 2 in every mag. Not what you want when on the clock. So went back to sp. My issues were maybe due to having a harder cup?
Shoot sp primers through my open gun, makes major pf and some. No pressure signs. Most people shoot sr primers in their major pf open loads, maybe something to do with better ignition and burn? I reckon using sr primers can mask pressure signs so i just stuck to sp. 
Either way youre good to go.

----------


## R93

Winchester seems to have issues with a range of their primers.
Cost wise per 1000 there is not much difference but have heard of other bulk buy SR primers working out cheap as chips.
So I was intrigued as to whether or not it was worth trying them.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Only use small rifle in mine.
Federal for a start (got a deal on them) now using fiochi, and all good to. It's good on the 650 as swapping to 223 don't have to empty primer tube etc....

We have a club meeting this weekend, and will see if I can get them together for a bulk buy, and maybe I could field orders from others, if we get something going. Would be same as format as above - get interest, sort pricing, confirm order with money, and place order.

----------


## R93

Sounds good mate. Our club is full of good buggers but I would say they might object to bulk buying something that may not benifit them.
Gunna try to get them to buy some action targets for speed steel as well😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

> Just loading up some .40 with cci small rifle now. 
> Wish our club got deals on components. Might have to ivestigate sourcing some.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


All I ever use in my 40

----------


## Beanie

Use them in 40cal and 357 sig no issues ever

----------


## R93

Was just worried about the erosion around the primer that was mentioned in a lot of stuff I have read.
Mikee pointed out good steel and I run a 2 .40's with what I assume is good steel so shouldn't be an issue.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## specweapon

I too run SR primers to save on hassle with changing between 9mm and 223, was going fine with cci but with Remington have had 5 misfires in 1000, had 2 in a row on the weekend. What else could cause the primer not to fire? They both got deep dents in the primer.

I'll be getting some bulk SP primers in our clubs next order, works out about $50/thou but would be keen to tie into someone else's order if they can do better

----------


## marky123

But what about pressure signs?
Would pressure signs in pistol primed loads not show up in rifle primed loads?
think newbie reloaders doing it cos everyone else is....KB...
safety vest off

----------


## Marty Henry

The only difference as I understand it is the sr cups are made of slightly harder alloy designed to take higher pressure without the risk of rupture. Never use sp in rifles  but sr fine in pistol cases was what I was taught.

----------


## zimmer

> The only difference as I understand it is the sr cups are made of slightly harder alloy designed to take higher pressure without the risk of rupture. Never use sp in rifles  but sr fine in pistol cases was what I was taught.


A bit OT from the original posting but I swapped to SP primers in both my 22 Hornet (rifle) loads about a year ago. Groups noticeably shrank. Speer #14 manual even recommends SP for 22 Hornet. But you are right SR cups are harder, SP softer for the less powerful firing pin springs mechanisms in pistols compared to rifle. And there is a risk of a face full of gas using SP instead of SR say in for example 223 which runs at much higher pressure than the wee Hornet. Not sure what the 17 Hornets run at?

Edit: Might be wrong - the difference between SR and SP may be the thickness of the cup rather than difference in hardness.

----------


## Spanners

Ive never fired a SP primer.. have ALL been Federal SR, and have never had a missfire.. well Ive had about 5.. but the primer was in backwards..  :Have A Nice Day: 
Got about 50k of Fiocchi to try but havnt tried any yet
Tried some CCI but they just would NOT run though my presses. Gave them away here as a raffle  :Psmiley:

----------


## kimjon

I use both. No discernable difference for me.

Kj

----------

